# Heroes 11/12/2007 (S02E08) "Four Months Ago"



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

So Adam may be a "good guy," huh?

It's gettin' so hard to tell.

However, any episode with shirtless Peter is a good episode. But what the heck was that bit with getting little shocks from Elle... some sort of sexual foreplay?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I've thought all along that Adam's a good guy. Having Hiro hate when - when they eventually meet - is just going to complicate matters.

Other than what he did in Feudal Japan (YEARS ago), the only other "proof" that he's bad is what Bob says. And we don't trust Bob, do we? 

I didn't understand the point of DL's story... oh! he's not dead! Oh wait, yea he is. Pointless.

I'd rather have seen something with Claire and HRG and maybe even a flash-further-back to West and HRG.

Oh well, still OK. Great for this season.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Anyone have captions on? I couldn't understand anything that was said while Nathan and Peter were flying ... I think Peter said why he couldn't fly at that particular moment.

You'd think that people as paranoid as the Company would monitor their holding facilities better and know what was going on there.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> I've thought all along that Adam's a good guy. Having Hiro hate when - when they eventually meet - is just going to complicate matters.
> 
> Other than what he did in Feudal Japan (YEARS ago), the only other "proof" that he's bad is what Bob says. And we don't trust Bob, do we?
> 
> ...


Niki's and DL's story was to let us understand why Niki so willingly gave herself over to the company. I absolutely love all the shades of gray. Who the Hell do we, the audience, really trust? And yeah, lighting foreplay? Freaky, but I liked it! I thought we would be introduced to a new character with Linderman's ability, but I like what they did instead for Nathan.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Shakhari said:


> Anyone have captions on? I couldn't understand anything that was said while Nathan and Peter were flying ... I think Peter said why he couldn't fly at that particular moment.


Peter said he couldn't fly because it was taking all the power he had to keep from exploding.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Excellent! Season 2 is starting to get better!

Now if Sylar will just kill Maya and Alejandro, we'll be on a roll!


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, they didn't answer the most important quest...

What happened to the iPods???

Oh, that and how was Sylar saved.

Still don't care about the (non)MexiTwins.


----------



## ZooCaretaker (May 22, 2007)

Anyone notice the laying of hands by Mama Petrelli to convince Nathan's wife to give him the space he needs. Just as in season 1 when she placed her hands on Nathan to 'convince' him that Peter's exploding was for the best. Her power seems to be some kind of power of persuasion.

And Adam -- was that his name in feudal Japan -- or is it just the name he's using now? Perhaps the name of the first human male (of Adam & Eve)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

dswallow said:


> So Adam may be a "good guy," huh?
> 
> It's gettin' so hard to tell.
> 
> However, any episode with shirtless Peter is a good episode. But what the heck was that bit with getting little shocks from Elle... some sort of sexual foreplay?


It sure looked like it to me.. I wouldn't mind finding out, either.. 

Yeah, it is tough to tell who is good and who is bad. H.R.G.? Bob? Adam?? They keep me guessing.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree that DL was a waste of time. They could have used his screen time to explain how Sylar got away. I also don't get the timeline of his funeral relative to when Micah went to live with "Uhura". For some reason I was thinking that he only just met his cousin early in the season, after Nikki dropped him off, yet he already seemed to know him at the funeral. Oh, well.

I find that Stephen Tobolowsky is playing "Bob" very earnestly. In other words, he doesn't strike me at all two-faced. Yet he's employing Elle, who's a sociopath. 

Same with Adam -- he really sounded like a good guy. But at least he's had 300+ years to work out his anger.

I didn't understand the little scene with Heidi. I realize that Mama Petrelli was convincing her of something, just not sure of what. To keep quiet? To file for divorce? Or am I forgetting that they were already separated? Confused a bit.

Anyone want to bet that the guy who shot DL was working (or contracting) for the Company?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> I thought we would be introduced to a new character with Linderman's ability, but I like what they did instead for Nathan.


Yeah, and they also foreshadowed the cure for the plague that the heroes need to stop (either with Claire or Adam)

I don't think that Adam is a good guy at all. Classic super villain, the way they laid out his origin with Hiro. We just haven't seen his agenda yet.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I think the DL shooting was poorly written. He comes up, pulls a gun, gives DL enough time to see it, pulls the trigger, and DL doesn't phase. Not plausible in my book.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

wprager said:


> I didn't understand the little scene with Heidi. I realize that Mama Petrelli was convincing her of something, just not sure of what. To keep quiet? To file for divorce? Or am I forgetting that they were already separated? Confused a bit.


I think Mama Petrelli needed Nathan to be "free" of her if/when he ever became healed. She planted the story of the paranoia to make Heidi have second thoughts about sticking with him, and perhaps get her to disappear. I have always gotten the feeling that Mama Petrelli has the opposite of a mama's boy thing, where she can't handle her boys growing up and finding another woman to spend time with, so she tries to destroy their relationships to get them to come back to her.

I loved this episode. Glad they finally explained what happened in the past and now we can move forward with the overall story of the season . . . just in time for the writer's strike to cut the season short.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

ZooCaretaker said:


> Anyone notice the laying of hands by Mama Petrelli to convince Nathan's wife to give him the space he needs. Just as in season 1 when she placed her hands on Nathan to 'convince' him that Peter's exploding was for the best. Her power seems to be some kind of power of persuasion.


I agree that she has some kind of mental push power or "mental domination" like Andy McGee in Stephen King's _Firestarter_,



wprager said:


> I find that Stephen Tobolowsky is playing "Bob" very earnestly. In other words, he doesn't strike me at all two-faced. Yet he's employing Elle, who's a sociopath.


Isn't Elle Bob's daughter?



Philosofy said:


> I think the DL shooting was poorly written. He comes up, pulls a gun, gives DL enough time to see it, pulls the trigger, and DL doesn't phase. Not plausible in my book.


Incredibly lame. The guy pulls the gun and I immediately went "Phase D.L.!"
But nooooooooooo, he just stands there and gets shot.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

wprager said:


> I didn't understand the little scene with Heidi. I realize that Mama Petrelli was convincing her of something, just not sure of what. To keep quiet? To file for divorce? Or am I forgetting that they were already separated? Confused a bit.


I thought she was just trying to get Heidi to not believe Nathan's story that he can fly.



JYoung said:


> Isn't Elle Bob's daughter?


It hasn't been said outright, but that is what we guessed from the previous episodes.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Incredibly lame. The guy pulls the gun and I immediately went "Phase D.L.!"
> But nooooooooooo, he just stands there and gets shot.


I didn't think it was lame at all. Could he have phased? Sure. But when the guy came up to him, D.L. just rolled his eyes at him, and didn't take him seriously or pay attention to the fact that he had a gun until it was too late. Just because he had a special ability doesn't mean he would always use it perfectly.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

wprager said:


> I find that Stephen Tobolowsky is playing "Bob" very earnestly. In other words, he doesn't strike me at all two-faced. Yet he's employing Elle, who's a sociopath.


I think Elle is Bob's daughter. When she was in Ireland, she was taking orders from someone over the phone whom she referred to as "Dad".

Speaking of Bob... when he first comes across Niki and she says, "Do I know you", who else was hoping he'd say, "Well, I sure as heckfire know you!"?


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Why didn't Peter fly away from the Haitian? That anti-power zone can't be that big and I didn't see a scene where he tried but failed.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Elle (Veronica Mars) is soooo cute, for a complete psychopath!


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

And this time around they gave KB enough to work with that nobody is going to compare Elle to VM again.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> I think the DL shooting was poorly written. He comes up, pulls a gun, gives DL enough time to see it, pulls the trigger, and DL doesn't phase. Not plausible in my book.


Apparently DL could phase through anything except lead ...


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Peter000 said:


> Yeah, and they also foreshadowed the cure for the plague that the heroes need to stop (either with Claire or Adam)


Or Peter.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Shakhari said:


> Or Peter.


His blood may not work. The ability to mimic regeneration may not be the same thing as having it naturally.


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

I was surprised that they also didn't provide any answers about Parkman and Suresh and how they wound up with Molly, as well as leaving unanswered how Sylar survived. Will there be a second flashback episode to finish the answers?


----------



## ZooCaretaker (May 22, 2007)

smickola said:


> I was surprised that they also didn't provide any answers about Parkman and Suresh and how they wound up with Molly, as well as leaving unanswered how Sylar survived. Will there be a second flashback episode to finish the answers?


Didn't we already find out that Candace helped Sylar out of the plaza?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I don't think Elle is _really_ Bob's daughter. She did call him Daddy, but that was being facetious.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

One question I still have:
Why is the Hatian helping Bob?
I thought he "went rogue" last season when he helped Claire escape.
He seemed out of place back with the Company. Have I forgotten something?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> One question I still have:
> Why is the Hatian helping Bob?
> I thought he "went rogue" last season when he helped Claire escape.
> He seemed out of place back with the Company. Have I forgotten something?


Bad writing?


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> One question I still have:
> Why is the Hatian helping Bob?
> I thought he "went rogue" last season when he helped Claire escape.
> He seemed out of place back with the Company. Have I forgotten something?


I think he is playing a double agent of sorts. He did, afterall, help Peter escape.

I guess the question is now answered. We can assume that Adam and by extension Claire are immortal. That is unless their powers are somehow different.


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

This episode was a big letdown from the previous one for me. So many characters not discussed at all. I still don't understand the what the twins power is? She gets mad and people die? How did Sylar end up where he did? Disappointing to me.


----------



## brnscofrnld (Mar 30, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> Elle (Veronica Mars) is soooo cute, for a complete psychopath!


Aren't the cute ones always psyco?


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

brnscofrnld said:


> Aren't the cute ones always psyco?


Your limiting it to the cute ones?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

emandbri said:


> I thought she was just trying to get Heidi to not believe Nathan's story that he can fly.
> 
> It hasn't been said outright, but that is what we guessed from the previous episodes.


She called him "Dad" on the phone; then, again, Dennis Nedry called Mr. Hammond "Dad" in Jurassic Park. It could have just been sarcasm. I don't think it's as clear as Sun and Jae ... yet.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Is this the first time that we've seen that the Haitian has control over his suppression power? He was standing right next to Elle when she zapped Adam and Peter...


----------



## MasterCephus (Jan 3, 2005)

So no one has talked about how lame the the whole "this isn't Jessica....this is Gina!" I looked at my wife and was like "You have got to be kidding me!"

I know why they set up the kill for DL, but he had PLENTY of time to realize that the gun was there and phase...it would have been much better to just have the guy shoot him in the back so DL wouldn't have seen it coming.

This episode answered some things and I am liking the whole who can you trust thing going, but there were definitely some very weak parts to the story...


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

Every time Nikki/Jessica/Gina, or the Dominitwins show up, all I can think about are the South Park Boys in the Towlie episode 

"Don't care" "Don't care" "Don't care!"


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Is this the first time that we've seen that the Haitian has control over his suppression power? He was standing right next to Elle when she zapped Adam and Peter...


Back in season 1 he was standing right in front of Nathan when he flew away. If it was a passive "always-on" power, Nathan wouldn't have been able to do that.

edit: Oh, I guess you mean, being able to target a single person, as opposed to having no choice but to suppress everyone in an area. Yeah, we saw that too. In the episode where Peter "saved the cheerleader", Sylar escapes into the woods, only to encounter the Persuasion Pixie, with the Haitian hiding nearby. Her powers were working while Sylar's were suppressed.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> Elle (Veronica Mars) is soooo cute, for a complete psychopath!


A hot chick with a built-in Violet Wand. Definitely raises some possibilities....


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> I think the DL shooting was poorly written. He comes up, pulls a gun, gives DL enough time to see it, pulls the trigger, and DL doesn't phase. Not plausible in my book.


I thought it was poorly edited.. how did Niki get blood on the right side of her face only, and how did the shooter get NO blood on his face? Never happen friends.


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

busyba said:


> Speaking of Bob... when he first comes across Niki and she says, "Do I know you", who else was hoping he'd say, "Well, I sure as heckfire know you!"?


LOL! :up::up::up:


----------



## jtonra (Oct 19, 2001)

I've forgotten how / when Nathan's wife got out of the wheelchair. Did Linderman cure her last season or what?


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

tivogurl said:


> Why didn't Peter fly away from the Haitian? That anti-power zone can't be that big and I didn't see a scene where he tried but failed.


He didn't think of it in time. By the time he thought of using his powers, he tried to zap the Hatian, but it was too late.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

jtonra said:


> I've forgotten how / when Nathan's wife got out of the wheelchair. Did Linderman cure her last season or what?


Yes, he touched her in one of the episodes.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

NJChris said:


> Yes, he touched her in one of the episodes.


Who wouldn't?

Well.......there is guy with the unhealthy Peter fascination.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jtonra said:


> I've forgotten how / when Nathan's wife got out of the wheelchair. Did Linderman cure her last season or what?


Yes.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

MasterCephus said:


> I know why they set up the kill for DL, but he had PLENTY of time to realize that the gun was there and phase...it would have been much better to just have the guy shoot him in the back so DL wouldn't have seen it coming.


Or, alternately, the blocking could have been done so that the gunman was in front of DL and Nikki was behind DL. That way, DL sees the gun but has a choice between taking the bullet or phasing (and having it pass through him straight to Nikki). That way, by choosing to take the bullet, he could have died a hero, and it would have explained why he saw the gun but didn't phase - he made a conscious choice.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

DL would be a much better character to keep around then the Nikki/Jessica crap. They should have killed her off. 

And how did Adam get away from Elle? 

I think it is pretty cut and dry that Bob is bad and HRG is as good as his fmaily needs him to be.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mwhip said:


> And how did Adam get away from Elle?


He probably started making out with her then knocked her out while she was distracted.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> I think the DL shooting was poorly written. He comes up, pulls a gun, gives DL enough time to see it, pulls the trigger, and DL doesn't phase. Not plausible in my book.


Plausibility? bah, who needs it. Peter can fly away from the Haitian but doesn't, he can take care of himself when it's convenient but his woman got stuck in the future. Writer's convenience is used quite a bit in this series, but this was still the best episode this season.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

It seemed to me that Peter used his powers better when he had amnesia.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

allan said:


> It seemed to me that Peter used his powers better when he had amnesia.


That's because he was acting on instinct, and wasn't thinking of the consequences.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

allan said:


> It seemed to me that Peter used his powers better when he had amnesia.


Are you sure that the Haitian wasn't suppressing his powers, which prevented him from flying.

That was my first thought. His only option was to get out of range of the suppression so he could use his powers. If you get to close to the Haitian and try to fight him, who knows if he can wipe your memory without touching you. It may just be a proximity thing.

And speaking of DL, I felt it was plausible.

DL was being cocky, and was not in a defensive behavior. He was completely taken off-guard by the gun and being shot. It really happened in less than two seconds, and unless you react instantly your dead.

I was REALLY hoping they would cover more backstories like Claire, Matt/Suresh, and Sylar.

Like how did Candice know to be there to save Sylar.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

How did Bob and Elle know to which hospital Peter would take Nathan?

Why was the Coast Guard searching hundreds of square miles of ocean for Peter when he and Nathan were supposed to have been in a car accident?

Adam and Peter escaped a month ago, but Bob told Nathan in the previous episode it had been two weeks ago

Some weird plot holes here ...

And when Adam was warning Peter about getting involved with Elle, what did he mean when he said he had made that mistake six years ago and had been paying for it since?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Shakhari said:


> And when Adam was warning Peter about getting involved with Elle, what did he mean when he said he had made that mistake six years ago


He hit that.



> and had been paying for it since?


Maybe regeneration doesn't cure herpes?


----------



## Fassade (Apr 8, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> Yeah, and they also foreshadowed the cure for the plague that the heroes need to stop (either with Claire or Adam)


Now that we have seen the mechanism, there is one other question they foreshadowed a few episodes ago, when Claire wanted to experiment with her powers...will her blood help heal the bullet wound to be planted in HRG's head?


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

Like the rest of the season, this episode was a complete waste. They have good ideas, but what they choose to focus on and why and the details are all completely wrong.

Luckily, the writers strike may improve this show. Scabs could write it better.

I look forward to Chuck more than Heroes now.


----------



## JCWest (Mar 23, 2004)

busyba said:


> He hit that.
> 
> Maybe regeneration doesn't cure herpes?


You made me choke on my lunch I was laughing so hard at your reply! :up:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Shakhari said:


> And when Adam was warning Peter about getting involved with Elle, what did he mean when he said he had made that mistake six years ago and had been paying for it since?


Must have been excruciating to see her every day but have to wait until she was 18.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Must have been excruciating to see her every day but have to wait until she was 18.


Then again, as far as he's concerned the entire human race is underage...


----------



## Bradc314 (Dec 4, 2001)

busyba said:


> Speaking of Bob... when he first comes across Niki and she says, "Do I know you", who else was hoping he'd say, "Well, I sure as heckfire know you!"?


"Ned? Ned Ryerson?"

I hear that everytime I see Bob on screen now.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

brnscofrnld said:


> Aren't the cute ones always psyco?


I don't understand the infatuation with her. I think she's actually kind of weird looking. She has a really square jaw.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Furthering the Elle line of questioning... why was she the one to deliver the meds every day?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

RickStrobel said:


> Furthering the Elle line of questioning... why was she the one to deliver the meds every day?


Perhaps on the theory that he was likely to put up with whatever she wanted him to put up with?


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

scottjf8 said:


> I thought it was poorly edited.. how did Niki get blood on the right side of her face only, and how did the shooter get NO blood on his face? Never happen friends.


He didn't really get shot. It was all acting and special effects.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> He didn't really get shot. It was all acting and special effects.


Noooo! Tell me that's not true!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Kablemodem said:


> He didn't really get shot. It was all acting and special effects.


Spoiler tags please!


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

GDG76 said:


> Like the rest of the season, this episode was a complete waste.


Why are you watching?


----------



## catcard (Mar 2, 2001)

PLEASE stop with the non-Mexi-twins storyline!!!! No one cares!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

catcard said:


> PLEASE stop with the non-Mexi-twins storyline!!!! No one cares!


Are you saying that no one cares about any storyline that isn't about the Mexitwins, or are you saying that they are twins but not Mexican?

Cause, you know, I'm pretty sure you'll find a lot of vehement disagreement with the first one.


----------



## brnscofrnld (Mar 30, 2005)

stiffi said:


> I don't understand the infatuation with her. I think she's actually kind of weird looking. She has a really square jaw.


I'll give you the different look, but there is still something about her.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

brnscofrnld said:


> I'll give you the different look, but there is still something about her.


Yeah, there's a certain spark about her.


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

Shouldn't Peter have had the haitian powers ever since their first encounter? 

I think he should have used them right back on the haitian during the chase, then hunted down that electric girl and given her a taste of all of his powers and some of her own.

- Kelly


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I could have used a little more backstory about Adam. Like what has he been doing for the last 300+ years. And who is Adam's Eve? If there is one of course.

Speculative obvious spoiler.


Spoiler



Adam is the original ancestor to all of the heroes. Or at least a direct line to Claire!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

And why didn't Adam escape?

30 years?!?


He certainly could bum-rush the door whenever it's opened and withstand any bodily harm.

Kinda ridiculous how cavalier the security was at "rehab". But perhaps they just didn't show it all.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> And why didn't Adam escape?
> 
> 30 years?!?
> 
> He certainly could bum-rush the door whenever it's opened and withstand any bodily harm.


Assuming, of course, that he has been held prisoner for 30 years.

These are not necessarily paragons of honesty who have been telling us that...


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> And why didn't Adam escape?
> 
> 30 years?!?
> 
> ...


I just had another thought. Adam claimed that they would have killed him if they knew how. But, even if they didn't know they could stab him in the brain, couldn't the Hatian have cancelled his powers so they could kill him?


----------



## PPC1 (Sep 16, 2006)

stiffi said:


> I don't understand the infatuation with her. I think she's actually kind of weird looking. She has a really square jaw.


Oh, yeah. She's homely.


----------



## PPC1 (Sep 16, 2006)

kemajor said:


> Shouldn't Peter have had the haitian powers ever since their first encounter?
> 
> I think he should have used them right back on the haitian during the chase, then hunted down that electric girl and given her a taste of all of his powers and some of her own.
> 
> - Kelly


Unless the haitian's power block's Peter's ability to absorb it.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

PPC1 said:


> Unless the haitian's power block's Peter's ability to absorb it.


But was we've already mentioned, it appears as though the Haitian needs to explicitly "turn on" his blocking power.

(But if he needs to explicitly turn it on, how did he discover it in the first place?)


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

catcard said:


> PLEASE stop with the non-Mexi-twins storyline!!!! No one cares!


They pretty much have to tell the story now because (I think) it's safe to assume that Maya is the reason for the plague we see in New York in the future. Unless Sylar takes her power and he's responsible.

They're just doing such a bad job of telling that story.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> But was we've already mentioned, it appears as though the Haitian needs to explicitly "turn on" his blocking power.
> 
> (But if he needs to explicitly turn it on, how did he discover it in the first place?)


Probably the same way the S1 heroes discovered their's. By accident. 

My guess is, Peter probably does have the Hatians power, but doesn't know it yet.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

serumgard said:


> They pretty much have to tell the story now because (I think) it's safe to assume that Maya is the reason for the plague we see in New York in the future. Unless Sylar takes her power and he's responsible.


I think the plague is the virus, not the Mexikillis.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

allan said:


> I just had another thought. Adam claimed that they would have killed him if they knew how. But, even if they didn't know they could stab him in the brain, couldn't the Hatian have cancelled his powers so they could kill him?


But as soon as the Haitian stopped suppressing, Adam would regenerate.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> But was we've already mentioned, it appears as though the Haitian needs to explicitly "turn on" his blocking power.
> 
> (But if he needs to explicitly turn it on, how did he discover it in the first place?)


I think it's just like some of the other powers we've seen, where the rough versions suddenly manifested themselves, and then the person learns to control and harness them with time and practice.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

PPC1 said:


> Oh, yeah. She's homely.


I'd say, just short of homely. Just not my type, I guess.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Amnesia said:


> But was we've already mentioned, it appears as though the Haitian needs to explicitly "turn on" his blocking power.
> 
> (But if he needs to explicitly turn it on, how did he discover it in the first place?)


I'm guessing Peter's Mom helped the Hatian 'discover' and maybe develop his power since he said something about how she had helped him in the past and that's why he was helping Peter.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

kemajor said:


> Shouldn't Peter have had the haitian powers ever since their first encounter?
> 
> I think he should have used them right back on the haitian during the chase, then hunted down that electric girl and given her a taste of all of his powers and some of her own.
> 
> - Kelly


He should have pretty much everybody's powers at this point, Micah's and Molly's as well as DL's and Niki's, Angela's, Elle's ... maybe not Bob's, since he was being suppressed at the time, and I don't remember him ever encountering Candice, but he has almost everything else.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Assuming, of course, that he has been held prisoner for 30 years.
> 
> These are not necessarily paragons of honesty who have been telling us that...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> But as soon as the Haitian stopped suppressing, Adam would regenerate.


What if you cut him into little bits first? And then separated the bits? And burned the bits?

And put the ashes into very tiny steel boxes? And then put the boxes in the freezer?


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I'm guessing Peter's Mom helped the Hatian 'discover' and maybe develop his power since he said something about how she had helped him in the past and that's why he was helping Peter.


No need to guess, at least as to his first use. The answer is in a graphic novel.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Am I the only one who finds Electric Blond Girl extremely annoying? 

I actually enjoyed seeing how the twins powers came about. That was a pretty powerful scene with the entire wedding party dead.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

PJO1966 said:


> Am I the only one who finds Electric Blond Girl extremely annoying?


No, see my post a page back, where I said she was "weird looking" It may be this character, that I find weird and annoying. I never watched Veronica Mars. If this is just Kristen Bell, then I stand by my statement...not attractive, weird, and now I'll add, annoying.


----------



## PPC1 (Sep 16, 2006)

stiffi said:


> No, see my post a page back, where I said she was "weird looking" It may be this character, that I find weird and annoying. I never watched Veronica Mars. If this is just Kristen Bell, then I stand by my statement...not attractive, weird, and now I'll add, annoying.


Oh, yeah. Those are exactly the words that come to my mind. "Not attractive," "weird," and, of course, "annoying."


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> I don't think Elle is _really_ Bob's daughter. She did call him Daddy, but that was being facetious.


Yeah, she said it like "alright, DAD". I never took it as she meant it as literally "father". I'm surprised people took that from the scene.


----------



## MasterCephus (Jan 3, 2005)

> They pretty much have to tell the story now because (I think) it's safe to assume that Maya is the reason for the plague we see in New York in the future. Unless Sylar takes her power and he's responsible.


No my guess is that the virus is the Shanti virus and that Maya is the only person who can kill Adam...(remember back in the previous episode that lady told Maya she could kill the devil...I always thought that was a foreshadowing of something to come).


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

mwhip said:


> DL would be a much better character to keep around then the Nikki/Jessica crap. They should have killed her off.


YES! Niki is the least interesting of all the characters, and DL was severely underused. I wish she would've died.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

This show is really poorly written now. So powers can be transfered (temporarily? permanently?) just by a blood transfusion?


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> What if you cut him into little bits first? And then separated the bits? And burned the bits?
> 
> And put the ashes into very tiny steel boxes? And then put the boxes in the freezer?


What kind of freezer?


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

MickeS said:


> This show is really poorly written now. So powers can be transfered (temporarily? permanently?) just by a blood transfusion?


Not neccesarily. A transfusion from Adam, and presumably from Claire will heal you. A transfusion from a non-healer might not have any effect on the recipient.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

allan said:


> My guess is, Peter probably does have the Hatians power, but doesn't know it yet.


Ummm but then wouldn't Peter be powerless? Would absorbing the Haitian's power interfere with Peter's others ones?

Now imagine if all of Peter's powers became active at once!?!?!?!


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I'm guessing Peter's Mom helped the Hatian 'discover' and maybe develop his power since he said something about how she had helped him in the past and that's why he was helping Peter.


Not according to the graphic novels on the offical site.... Which I have to guess are considered canon.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

MickeS said:


> Yeah, she said it like "alright, DAD". I never took it as she meant it as literally "father". I'm surprised people took that from the scene.


Ever read the Lost threads?


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> What if you cut him into little bits first? And then separated the bits? And burned the bits?
> 
> And put the ashes into very tiny steel boxes? And then put the boxes in the freezer?


LOL


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

stiffi said:


> If this is just Kristen Bell, then I stand by my statement...not attractive, weird, and now I'll add, annoying.


"Not attractive"?!?! She is by *far* the most attractive person on the show.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> "Not attractive"?!?! She is by *far* the most attractive person on the show.


Only because they killed off the redheaded illusionist and the Persuasion Pixie.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

busyba said:


> Only because they killed off the redheaded illusionist and the Persuasion Pixie.


And then only if you don't count Claire, Monica (Micah's cousin), the female twin, or Nathan's wife. 

Plus, Kristen Bell is a pretty awful actress. Was she supposed to be flirting with Peter? She acted more like a retarded 12-year old.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

busyba said:


> Persuasion Pixie.


I love it.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

MickeS said:


> And then only if you don't count Claire, Monica (Micah's cousin), the female twin, or Nathan's wife


The female twin?!? Nathan's wife?!?
Nope, sorry---not in the same class.

But, to each his (or her) own.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Plus, Kristen Bell is a pretty awful actress. Was she supposed to be flirting with Peter? She acted more like a retarded 12-year old.


I think "retarded 12-year old" was exactly the vibe they were going for.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

tivogurl said:


> I think "retarded 12-year old" was exactly the vibe they were going for.


True dat. She's a sociopath who has spent the entirety of her formative years cloistered away inside The Company's walls. I'd say she's playing that part of it perfectly.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

MickeS said:


> And then only if you don't count Claire, Monica (Micah's cousin), the female twin, or Nathan's wife.


You lost me at the female twin.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

busyba said:


> True dat. She's a sociopath who has spent the entirety of her formative years cloistered away inside The Company's walls. I'd say she's playing that part of it perfectly.


I hope we're right, in that case she's a decent actress.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

busyba said:


> You lost me at the female twin.


Nah, google Dania Ramirez pictures and you'll see I'm right.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

MickeS said:


> Nah, google Dania Ramirez pictures and you'll see I'm right.


Way hotter than Kristen Bell. :up:

Frank


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> The female twin?!? Nathan's wife?!?
> Nope, sorry---not in the same class.
> 
> But, to each his (or her) own.


I think Kristen Bell is cute, but in no way is she as hot at Dania Ramirez or Rena Sofer.

I do think KB is much hotter than Hayden P. or Micah's cousin, though.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

MickeS said:


> Nah, google Dania Ramirez pictures and you'll see I'm right.


Bingo, Also see the last two seasons of the Sopranos where she played AJ's girlfriend/fiance.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

allan said:


> Not neccesarily. A transfusion from Adam, and presumably from Claire will heal you. A transfusion from a non-healer might not have any effect on the recipient.


It might, but we don't know. Why would the "source" of the healing power be so different from the other powers? If a blood transfusion gives you the power to heal, why would it not give you the power to read minds or fly?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Will the blood bring the dead back to life?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't know how Adam (30 years) and Peter (a couple months) did it. I'd have gone nuts within two hours without a tv in my room.

Sure glad we found out that Elle is nuts because Kristin Bell's portrayal of her sure was annoying until then.

Why do immortal people get "stuck" at a certain age?

I'd like to see a Nikki/Jessica/Gina vs. Elle in a crazy broad, oil wrestling, bikini match.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Why do immortal people get "stuck" at a certain age?


I assume they age normally and then when senescence would normally set in (due to genetics or environment), their regenerative powers cause the cells to keep dividing.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> I assume they age normally and then when senescence would normally set in (due to genetics or environment), their regenerative powers cause the cells to keep dividing.


 Unless they are on the show for many years and start aging but they sweep that under the rug.

Sort of like how 35 year olds played high School students on 90210.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

NJChris said:


> Unless they are on the show for many years and start aging but they sweep that under the rug.
> 
> Sort of like how 35 year olds played high School students on 90210.


Or how Brent Spiner was a bloated android in the later Star Trek films.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> I don't know how Adam (30 years) and Peter (a couple months) did it. I'd have gone nuts within two hours without a tv in my room.
> 
> Sure glad we found out that Elle is nuts because Kristin Bell's portrayal of her sure was annoying until then.
> 
> ...


Don't know how Hero's handles it, but on Highlander (the other series about immortals) An immortal was stuck at the age in which they were 1st killed. So if a 7 year old kid was killed, when he came back he's be 7 forever.

I always thought it was strange how many folks in the HL universe met their maker in their 20's and 30's.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Kristen Bell is mighty fine. They are showing off her boobies.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> I think the DL shooting was poorly written. He comes up, pulls a gun, gives DL enough time to see it, pulls the trigger, and DL doesn't phase. Not plausible in my book.


Agreed. Why could't they kill Nikki off and save DL??? The Mexican Twins and Nikki = the worst part of the show. I like everything else. Okay...I hate Claire's boyfriend part of the story too.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Indiana627 said:


> This episode was a big letdown from the previous one for me. So many characters not discussed at all. I still don't understand the what the twins power is? She gets mad and people die? How did Sylar end up where he did? Disappointing to me.





GDG76 said:


> Like the rest of the season, this episode was a complete waste. They have good ideas, but what they choose to focus on and why and the details are all completely wrong....


Agreed...I found myself saying several times "what a waste of time"....I thought this week was a tremendous disappointment compared to last week.


MasterCephus said:


> So no one has talked about how lame the the whole "this isn't Jessica....this is Gina!" I looked at my wife and was like "You have got to be kidding me!"...


This was another part of this week's ep that I found very disappointing.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

whitson77 said:


> Agreed. Why could't they kill Nikki off and save DL??? The Mexican Twins and Nikki = the worst part of the show. I like everything else. Okay...I hate Claire's boyfriend part of the story too.


Agreed. If I could make a hit list, Floating Boy would be at the top, followed by Nikki and the Mexitwins, in that order.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

stiffi said:


> I don't understand the infatuation with her. I think she's actually kind of weird looking. She has a really square jaw.


I tend to agree....the more I see of her, the less I like.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Kablemodem said:


> Why are you watching?


We watch in the hope that it will get better?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> "Not attractive"?!?! She is by *far* the most attractive person on the show.


Unfortunately, that's not saying a whole heckuva lot...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Sure glad we found out that Elle is nuts because Kristin Bell's portrayal of her sure was annoying until then.


I must have missed it -- how do we know she's nuts?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> I must have missed it -- how do we know she's nuts?


She told us. She had a whole expository scene in Peter's cell where she told Peter her life story.

One of the lines was something like, "They say I'm a paranoid sociopath, but I think that's just because everyone is out to get me and I want to kill them."


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think Kristen Bell is cute, but in no way is she as hot at Dania Ramirez or Rena Sofer.
> 
> I do think KB is much hotter than Hayden P. or Micah's cousin, though.


I think they are all beautiful in their own unique way.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> I think they are all beautiful in their own unique way.


Awww.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> I think they are all beautiful in their own unique way.


Shucks.......


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> The female twin?!? Nathan's wife?!?
> Nope, sorry---not in the same class.
> 
> But, to each his (or her) own.


Sure Nathan's wife. Like in 1993.

-smak-


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

Craigbob said:


> Don't know how Hero's handles it, but on Highlander (the other series about immortals) An immortal was stuck at the age in which they were 1st killed. So if a 7 year old kid was killed, when he came back he's be 7 forever.
> 
> I always thought it was strange how many folks in the HL universe met their maker in their 20's and 30's.


That's because you only become immortal if you die a violent death - if you die of natural causes then you just die and are not brought back. I think it's most likely that one would die a violent death around that age. Besides if they are too old or too young when they die the first time then they're not likely to survive long in a world where people are trying to cut your head off with a sword (the annoying 11 year old kid from that one episode notwithstanding).


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Kristen Bell is an attractive woman, but there's something ... wrong ... about her smile, especially when she shows her teeth.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

So we're sure that Adam has lived 300 years or whatever and didn't just time travel? For some reason I have a problem with that. I thought these were genetic mutations or evolution or something. We don't evolve into immortal beings. I can stipulate that people can fly, and I can deal with time travel, but living 300 years is too much. (of course, I have no problem with Angel and Spike living hundreds of years)  You have to draw the line somewhere, and we just crossed it. But I still love the show.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> So we're sure that Adam has lived 300 years or whatever and didn't just time travel? For some reason I have a problem with that. I thought these were genetic mutations or evolution or something. We don't evolve into immortal beings. I can stipulate that people can fly, and I can deal with time travel, but living 300 years is too much. (of course, I have no problem with Angel and Spike living hundreds of years)  You have to draw the line somewhere, and we just crossed it. But I still love the show.


Yeah, he lived 300 years. His healing ability made him immortal.

What's intersting to me is that we know that he is one of the founders of the Company. We know that he knew Mr. Nakamura. Did he realize that that was Hiro's father? If he was locked up for 30 years, he was already locked up when Hiro was born. Did they lock him up to protect Hiro?

I'm not sure. I don't think Mr. Nakamura knew his son was going to be a Hero. He was waiting a long time for a Nakamura to ascend (maybe b/c Adam told him that a Nakamura went back to the past), but he never expected it to be Hiro.

It will be interesting to see how they all knew each other and interacted.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> So we're sure that Adam has lived 300 years or whatever and didn't just time travel? For some reason I have a problem with that. I thought these were genetic mutations or evolution or something. We don't evolve into immortal beings. I can stipulate that people can fly, and I can deal with time travel, but living 300 years is too much.


Why? Adam and Seth and those early guys in the Bible lived to be over 900 years old. Surely you don't think the Bible is lying! 

Personally I have no problem accepting Adam (Heroes' adam ) living 300 years. I think immortality is an interesting concept.

I wonder how they'll explain Claire aging though if the show lives on.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I still don't necessarily trust that he was locked up for 30 years. I think it might have been a ploy to get him "in" with Peter.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

So Peter is locked in a shipping crate -- handcuffed, and shipped overseas?

How long was he there? No food, no water. Did he poop his pants?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Did he poop his pants?


Well, now we know the source of the virus....


----------



## ZooCaretaker (May 22, 2007)

stellie93 said:


> So we're sure that Adam has lived 300 years or whatever and didn't just time travel? For some reason I have a problem with that. I thought these were genetic mutations or evolution or something. We don't evolve into immortal beings. I can stipulate that people can fly, and I can deal with time travel, but living 300 years is too much. (of course, I have no problem with Angel and Spike living hundreds of years)  You have to draw the line somewhere, and we just crossed it. But I still love the show.


I'm still thinking that time travel was somehow involved in getting Adam from the past to the present ... or maybe even vice versa .... when they talked about the special prision that he escaped from two weeks ago - was it really the prision we saw supposedly at The Company, or did some time traveler originally bring him to 1671 and leave him there -- imprisioning him in the past.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I still don't necessarily trust that he was locked up for 30 years. I think it might have been a ploy to get him "in" with Peter.


That was my thinking as well. Like he wouldn't have tried to escape more in the 30 years? Surely he would have been more subdued or restrained (etc) had he made more escape attempts. And how could you be there 30 years and NOT try stopping taking your own pills...


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

busyba said:


> Well, now we know the source of the virus....


:lol:


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

ZooCaretaker said:


> I'm still thinking that time travel was somehow involved in getting Adam from the past to the present ... or maybe even vice versa .... when they talked about the special prision that he escaped from two weeks ago - was it really the prision we saw supposedly at The Company, or did some time traveler originally bring him to 1671 and leave him there -- imprisioning him in the past.


Yes, why assume that the prison they actually showed him escaping from was the prison escape the people who imprisoned him were talking about.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jenhudson said:


> And how could you be there 30 years and NOT try stopping taking your own pills...


He must not have been taking his pills; his blood still had super power...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> He must not have been taking his pills; his blood still had super power...


Another indication that the writing is below poor right now...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Why would they be putting Adam on the pills? They had him contained. There's little, if any, upside in taking away his particular power since it's strictly a defensive one, unlike a lot of Peter's.

There's no reason why all of their "patients" would be treated in the same way.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Or maybe HE WASN'T BEING HELD PRISONER!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

busyba said:


> Why would they be putting Adam on the pills? They had him contained. There's little, if any, upside in taking away his particular power since it's strictly a defensive one, unlike a lot of Peter's.


I agree. However, if they really wanted to kill him, which he implied, they should give him the pills so he could die.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I doubt that they wanted to kill him. Surely, in 30 years, they would have found a way to do so (pills, Hatian, or shaft through the brain), or he would have escaped and killed them.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

With all the debate on the relative hotness of Kristen Bell, the only featured woman on this show I wouldn't have a naughty thought or two about would be mama Petrelli. Oh, and Claire's mom.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

allan said:


> I doubt that they wanted to kill him. Surely, in 30 years, they would have found a way to do so (pills, Hatian, or shaft through the brain), or he would have escaped and killed them.


Maybe they weren't actually holding him prisoner..?


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Why do immortal people get "stuck" at a certain age?


Because the makers of the show don't feel like going to the trouble of aging the actor.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm wondering if the Company was really holding Adam prisoner. Maybe it was a ruse.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## PPC1 (Sep 16, 2006)

busyba said:


> Well, now we know the source of the virus....


No, that would be bacterial.


----------



## PPC1 (Sep 16, 2006)

busyba said:


> Are you saying that no one cares about any storyline that isn't about the Mexitwins, or are you saying that they are twins but not Mexican?


Their not mexican. They're Venezuelan.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> With all the debate on the relative hotness of Kristen Bell, the only featured woman on this show I wouldn't have a naughty thought or two about would be mama Petrelli. Oh, and Claire's mom.


Come on, imagine them together? And mama Petrelli could help convince other chicks to be... um... compliant...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> I'm wondering if the Company was really holding Adam prisoner. Maybe it was a ruse.


Dang, that's brilliant! You're almost as much of a genius as Anubys!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

PPC1 said:


> Their not mexican. They're Venezuelan.


Huh? Why were they in the dominican republic at the start of the four months then?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

PPC1 said:


> Their not mexican. They're Venezuelan.


Not to be the Grammar Police or anything, but how is it possible to spell and misspell "they're" in the same line?


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

*They're*  from the Dominican Republic. After the wedding fiasco, Maya fled to a convent in Venezuela. From there they made their way up to the US.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And since we first met them in Mexico, "Mexitwins" is as good a silly nickname for them as anything. Better, really, since it keeps getting used an no alternatives have cropped up.


----------



## PPC1 (Sep 16, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> Huh? Why were they in the dominican republic at the start of the four months then?


Oh wait. That's right. She was in Venezuala at the convent when her brother found her.


----------



## PPC1 (Sep 16, 2006)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Not to be the Grammar Police or anything, but how is it possible to spell and misspell "they're" in the same line?


Ha, ha, ha. That's funny. It comes from actually knowing the rules of grammar, but not paying attention.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

What about a musical nickname... the DoReTis


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Why do immortal people get "stuck" at a certain age?


Aging is damage to the body. If immortality is brought about by repairing the body (like Adam or Claire) then it is normal that they would not age. Mature, yes. Age, no. (What we consider "aging" is the decline. Maturation is not damage but an improvement to the body.)

Heck, they had Peter fix amnesia by "repairing" his brain cells.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I gave up trying to rationalize the aging/immortality questions back when _Angel_ was still on the air. (Although strangely, he did start to age at the age of 200 something, or whatever he was.)



MickeS said:


> Plus, Kristen Bell is a pretty awful actress. Was she supposed to be flirting with Peter? She acted more like a retarded 12-year old.


Well, that would mean she's a pretty damn good actress then, because that's exactly what you were supposed to think about Elle. She's an emotionally stunted psychopath who doesn't have any idea how to act her age. She tried to explain that to Peter, in her own way.

Kristen Bell is a fantastic actress. Check her out in _Deadwood_ or _Veronica Mars_ sometimes. Her character on _Heroes_ is somewhat similar to her con-artist prostitute on _Deadwood_, yet very different also. And Veronica is almost the polar opposite of Elle. (Except that they do sort of resemble each other.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Aging is damage to the body. If immortality is brought about by repairing the body (like Adam or Claire) then it is normal that they would not age. Mature, yes. Age, no. (What we consider "aging" is the decline. Maturation is not damage but an improvement to the body.)


Which is why logically, immortals should look around 18 or so. The problem with that is two-fold: Finding good 18-year-old actors, and having them stay looking the same age for the hopefully 7-year run of a network TV show (30-year-olds can "hold it" longer).


----------



## borther (Jan 22, 2004)

scottjf8 said:


> I thought it was poorly edited.. how did Niki get blood on the right side of her face only, and how did the shooter get NO blood on his face? Never happen friends.


You watch too much CSI.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And since we first met them in Mexico, "Mexitwins" is as good a silly nickname for them as anything. Better, really, since it keeps getting used an no alternatives have cropped up.


I still like wonder twins.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

The escape from the prison was pretty easy--the pills under the tongue trick not exactly rocket science. Are we sure that Adam isn't working with Bob and Elle and the "escape" wasn't planned by them? Maybe they were going to follow Peter, but then the Haitian messed it up.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And since we first met them in Mexico, "Mexitwins" is as good a silly nickname for them as anything. Better, really, since it keeps getting used an no alternatives have cropped up.


Although that's not even true. It wasn't until their second or third appearance that they crossed Mexico's southern border. Prior to that, they were somewhere in Central America.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Although that's not even true. It wasn't until their second or third appearance that they crossed Mexico's southern border. Prior to that, they were somewhere in Central America.


It doesn't matter, they're still illegals.

DEY TERK YER JERBS!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

BitbyBlit said:


> I didn't think it was lame at all. Could he have phased? Sure.


Maybe he didn't want to get the people in the crowd behind him killed. He is, after all, a hero now. Okay, it's a reach.


busyba said:


> A hot chick with a built-in Violet Wand. Definitely raises some possibilities....


A hot _sadistic dominant_ chick with a built-in violet wand. Imagine the line of spandex-clad boys lining up for her if word got out.


stellie93 said:


> So we're sure that Adam has lived 300 years or whatever and didn't just time travel?


We have no information on that at all, but essentially everyone is assuming it'll turn out that he lived through the ensuing years, either because it's a "simpler explanation" (I think they forgot what show they're watching!) or they think it'd be cooler (which I also doubt, as I could come up with some really cool storylines on the time travel side). Personally, I don't like the "really old" possibility because I don't think he's acting like someone with the wisdom and/or insanity of having 400 years of experience and memories. But the writers don't always do what I think is best!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Interesting to contemplate what the wisdom gained in 300 years of life would look like. We're used to looking for grey hair and frailty in our aged sages, but putting that aside, Adam doesn't seem to have learned much.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> Interesting to contemplate what the wisdom gained in 300 years of life would look like. We're used to looking for grey hair and frailty in our aged sages, but putting that aside, Adam doesn't seem to have learned much.


Well, without knowing what he's really up to, we're not in a position to say, are we?


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

MickeS said:


> Another indication that the writing is below poor right now...


Why? What does his not taking his pills have to do with him getting out of there? Unless being able heal yourself somehow allows you to walk through walls.


----------

